# Blackberry Maps GPS



## PerchSlayers (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone else use there BB for the GPS when fishing or hunting??? I mainly use it for ice fishin but I was really suprised how accurate it really is!


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought about it, But i wanted it for hunting in the u.p. and most of the time i only get 1 or 2 towers or none, so i don't know if gps would even work.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

How much is BB charging you to use the gps on their phone.


----------

